

The Value of Circular Definitions: stats & graphs on structure of human language - soofy
http://physics.aps.org/synopsis-for/10.1103/PhysRevX.2.031018

======
soofy
Original paper (free): <http://prx.aps.org/pdf/PRX/v2/i3/e031018>

A talk by the authors:
<http://www.weizmann.ac.il/complex/tlusty/talks/Loops2012.pdf>

Some discussions in forums suggest some possible relation with other self-
referential constructs in math such as recursive functions, logical paradoxes,
Godel incompleteness, etc.

